# PIMP Your Subox



## SAVapeGear

Hi All

I thought I would share my PIMPED SUBOX.

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MetalGearX

very nice. Looks like a special forces edition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

This picture doesn't do it Justice.Much better in real life !!!


----------



## MetalGearX

yeah looks real slick. No names sticking out and signs. Looking really Dark side ish! If you know what I mean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've just completed my "Black Edition" Subox, looks so stealthy now

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZK1

Nice! Like the all black.

Where did you get the rubber cover? It is the Subox mini, right?


----------



## Satans_Stick

BumbleBee said:


> I've just completed my "Black Edition" Subox, looks so stealthy now
> 
> View attachment 35216
> View attachment 35217


Absolutely LOVE this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZK1

Ok, answered the question, as I went to your site.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ZK1 said:


> Nice! Like the all black.
> 
> Where did you get the rubber cover? It is the Subox mini, right?


Yip, that's a Subox Mini. The cover and black glass are from Vape King


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi All

I thought I would share my updated PIMPED SUBOX.

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> I thought I would share my updated PIMPED SUBOX.
> 
> What do you think?


Ruiter in swart!


----------



## Wesley

BumbleBee said:


> I've just completed my "Black Edition" Subox, looks so stealthy now
> 
> View attachment 35216
> View attachment 35217


So... how do you tell how much juice you have left?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Wesley said:


> So... how do you tell how much juice you have left?


It tells you. lol.

No,you can still see the level of juice.You just have to check closely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wesley said:


> So... how do you tell how much juice you have left?


You can still see through the glass if you hold it up to the light, or if you get a warm scratchy sensation when you take a hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

